# ISO Toyota RAV4 2001-2005



## seww (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey y'all,

I'm on the look out for a used Toyota RAV4, especially Gen 2, years 2001-2005. I landed a job in Park City and got to drive through Parley's every day and this vehicle would be a pretty good little SUV for me.

So, anyone out there got one they want to get rid of?
Don't care too much about the looks, if it runs well and has had its maintenance taken care of, that's all that matters.

Let me now dolls and guys!


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

seww said:


> Hey y'all,
> 
> I'm on the look out for a used Toyota RAV4, especially Gen 2, years 2001-2005. I landed a job in Park City and got to drive through Parley's every day and this vehicle would be a pretty good little SUV for me.
> 
> ...


ksl.com


----------

